# Green Spot Algae is relentless



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I've looked this algae up on AlgaeFinder. It suggested raising PO4 levels up to 2mg/l. I've had my PO4 above that for a while, but within a week I still get the stuff covering the glass and all the old leaves on my plants. 

Anyone have any other suggestions for combating this algae other than raising PO4?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Raise your CO2! If your PO4 is high already, CO2 is the other culprit for Green Spot.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

CO2 is at 30ppm =\


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Raise it higher. Don't rely on test kits, rely on the inhabitant of your tank. They are never wrong. Slowly raise it and as long as the fish are ok, so is your co2 level.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

*From my experience*

I'm not the algae freak and not even the expert.
From my experience every time i made a new aquarium or made a 50%+ water change the spot algae apear.
Because i have a 1 cm of fish for 1(0.25G) water my phosphates and nitrates rise sky high and in a month they desepear. Ususaly they saty on the cryptocoryne old leafes and on the glass.
The best way to clean it is to use a razor blade and form the plants...(only bleach works).

So i sugest waiting or buying more fish.

Just my humble opinion


----------



## gary35111 (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi,

Greeting all. I am new to this forum and this is my first post.

Gumby buddy, you can try adding different spieces of plant-friendly snails (only add ONE of each spieces as you do not want them to reproduce and overpopulate your aquarium). Some of them are a real beauty and add to the asthetism of your tank. Also, purchase fishes like Octocinclus. They are small and very effective and efficient in clearing algae off your tank's glass and leaves. However, such natural algae-eaters are only useful in preventing green-spot algae from appearing but not clearing. Therefore, you should first clean your tank of any green spots, then add these algae-eaters.

My personal observation and experience in green spot algae is that it is a kind of 'accumulated mirco algae organism'. That means, until 'too much is too much' of "lesser algae", then it will become green spot. But if you have snails and otos always eating those "lesser algae", green spot will never appear.

Balancing of Nitrate, Phosphate and CO2 is equally very important. But the kind, type, quantity of plants and area when you plant in your tank is also critical to the existence of green spot or any algae. You may like to add this plant , Egeria Densa to your tank. I planted a few stems of them near area where green spot usually appear and once the plants got rooted and start to grow, not only do they beautify my tank (they grow real fast and long, don't have to plant too much if your tank is small) but never do I see any green spot algae since.

Egeria Densa is known to secrete a kind of acid or chemical which prevent blue green algae. You can check it out at www.tropica.com. Don't worry. The "acid or whatever chemical" it secrete is 100% safe to your other tank inhabitants. I've got shrimps, snails and fishes inside and they are fine. And the Otos especially poo poo alot. So they are a very good source of nitrate producer. 

Hope it helps.

Gary


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Another thing is reduce light period. No more than 10 hours, I actually use only 8 hours.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

shalu said:


> Another thing is reduce light period. No more than 10 hours, I actually use only 8 hours.


I'll second that, lower you light by about an hour and see how it effects your plants and alage. I switched for 10 to 9 and it reduced the amout of alage, and the plants are still doing great


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I have tanks with no fish, shrimp or snails and I have very high light.

I also do not have GSA.................

I do not need to clean the glass but maybe once every month and mainly soft light green film at worst.

If you are dead certain the PO4 is high, then it has to be the CO2........provided you are doing the other things(water changes/KNO3 etc).

It's the only thing left...............

I have Anubias that are algae free, so does Luis and many other using high light.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

